# Question about splitting HDMI TV & Monitor



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm trying to hook up a DVD player to a HDMI splitter which outputs to a Dell monitor and a Sony TV at the same time but I'm not getting any picture or sound when both ports are used on the splitter. If I only hook up one output it works perfectly with both the monitor and the TV on either ports. What seems to be the problem and whats a good solution? Thanks.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Turn the TV on and the monitor off. Send a signal to the TV. Does the TV work?


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

nope
anytime when both output is plugged im not getting anything in either tv or monitor, regardless of being on or off


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What's the make and model of the splitter?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I suspeect the DVD player cannot drive two HDMI devices simultaneously due to HDCP.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

its a cheap made in china splitter without any switches or buttons, would changing splitter solve the problem? i'm actually trying to split the output of my computer, the desired setup is DVI to one monitor, HDMI split into the other monitor and the TV. I'm only using the DVD player for testing the splitter. any thoughts?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try it with the computer and see if it works. As I understand it you can't split HDCP signals, which your DVD player will likely be sending. A computer output may work.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

i already tried it with the computer but having the exact same problem


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, HDMI is not designed to be split, so I would not count on it working. I see these splitters being sold, but I don't know how they are supposed to work.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Some high-end receivers have two simultaneously active HDMI outputs, so it's probably not an HDCP issue.

How long are the cables? What video resolution are you using? 
HDMI is extremly picky. Cables that work with 1080i and 720p often won't work for 1080p/60. Long cable runs (> 25 ft) are particularly problematic and may need an extender.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

cable to monitor is 6ft, tv is 25ft, but both cables are working fine without using the splitter


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Do both display devices have the same resolution? If they have different native resolutions, that may be part of the problem.

What's the length of the third cable, from HTPC to splitter?

HDMI cabling problems don't always make sense, since all of the devices have to communicate with one another. They all have to agree that they all are HDCP compliant, for example. Also, many HDMI source devices will change their output resolutions to match that of the display device, even if there's a receiver in between them.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

both tv and monitor is 1920x1080
cable for splitter is only about 6"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> both tv and monitor is 1920x1080


Same refresh rate?


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm not sure where to look for refresh rate on the tv, the monitor is 60hz


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't find anything on splitters feeding 2 devices, I'm guessing HDMI can't handshake with 2 devices at the same time.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

i guess it can't be done then...thanks so much for everyone's help, keep me posted tho cheers


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

selden said:


> Do both display devices have the same resolution? If they have different native resolutions, that may be part of the problem.
> 
> What's the length of the third cable, from HTPC to splitter?
> 
> HDMI cabling problems don't always make sense, since all of the devices have to communicate with one another. They all have to agree that they all are HDCP compliant, for example. Also, many HDMI source devices will change their output resolutions to match that of the display device, even if there's a receiver in between them.


I didn't engineer the protocol and if I had I wouldn't fess up to it. 

But the hdmi splitter would need a handshake device like the receiver has in order to accomplish this. You can't have 2 handshakes coming back on the network line without serious collision issues. 

Given the cost of the device I'd say your out of luck. You can split component signals though and the quality is not significantly lower either.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Or feed the monitor with HDMI and the TV with component, if that's possible for you.


----------



## rx50cent (Feb 14, 2010)

the pc is already feeding to DVI and HDMI. if from the HDMI splitter i feed one port to the monitor and the other to a HDMI to component adapter to the TV do you think it would work?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rx50cent said:


> the pc is already feeding to DVI and HDMI. if from the HDMI splitter i feed one port to the monitor and the other to a HDMI to component adapter to the TV do you think it would work?


This is simply a trial and error. That's what Video setting with PC's are.


----------

